# Introducing kitten to 15month old cat



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi

Just looking for some ideas/thoughts anyone might have - currently have a 15month old rescue female (Mia) and will be homing an 8 week old rescue kitten approx mid September. 

Aside from shutting them in separate rooms, is there a more friendly way can I prevent Mia scoffing the kitten food? 

Also any thoughts on improving introduction? I'm expecting the fluffy squirrel tail and hissing then maybe sulking behind the curtain. The kitten is being handled by myself several times a week so hoping they will smell each others scent on me so hopefully that should help a little?

Thanks


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

I also want to add that Mia had kittens at 5 months old and had them taken off her at the rescue centre before she came to me in November. Don't know if that will make any difference?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, it is always best when introducing a new kitten to a resident cat, is to do it gradually and never try and rush things.

Here is a link to a useful website, giving a plan of action:

Integrating Kittens with Cats

Scent swapping is important, but even more important in my experience is gradual exposure, e.g. seeing each other eating through a glass door, or a partly open door, and then being given their own space.

There is no way you can stop Mia eating the kitten's food. If she is hungry, she will eat it, if she is in the same room.

The kitten will need feeding at least 6 small meals a day. When you are at home of course you can supervise mealtimes and ensure Mia does not eat the kitten's food. You could feed the kitten on a surface such as a shelf or a small folding table, so Mia cannot get at her easily during the meal. This will make it easier for you to get on with cooking etc, rather than having to stand over them. However, please be aware if you feed the kitty on the kitchen counter or the kitchen table she will always expect to be fed there, and you will not be able to break her of the habit later. This is why I suggest a small folding table, which can later be put away when no longer needed, or a shelf, which you do not mind giving up to her for good.

When you are not at home, all you can do is leave the kitten in a separate room with her food, water and litter tray.

Why were Mia's kittens removed from her at the Shelter? Being so young herself perhaps she was she unable to feed them, or care for them? If that was the reason, then effectively she had *abandoned* her kits, and had not bonded with them. Therefore having them taken away was probably not traumatising for her. Hopefully the Shelter managed to get the kits fostered either by another lactating cat mum, or else a human to raise them by hand.


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for your reply - I will give the link a thorough read 

Considering having Mia in the living room and kitten in the kitchen whilst at work. I do have a timer bowl I can use in the day time although its only got 2 dishes, I will look into getting one with more dishes. (And more toys!)

Will pick up kitten on a Friday night so I can supervise interaction over the weekend and probably will book a day or two off work.

I'm not 100% sure why but I do know she was young and the centre bottle fed them. (Cats protection) I don't think she's phased by it, she likes to be involved in everything I do (especially putting the shopping away!) and can be quite vocal, nothing I'd call unusual behaviour for a cat though.


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Hi, it is always best when introducing a new kitten to a resident cat, is to do it gradually and never try and rush things.
> 
> Here is a link to a useful website, giving a plan of action:
> 
> Integrating Kittens with Cats


Fab website!


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Managed to give the website a full read finally! This is very similar to what I was going to do (separate rooms etc) so its nice to know I was on the right track!  

All that's needed now is some new toys and bowls etc. oh and a name!


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Congratulations on getting your little one soon, all the advice given is very sound. A great website.

We've just recently been through the introduction stage again with our new kitten Bertie, he was introduced to a group of male cats.... Harvey 20 months, Reuben 14 months, and Monty 10 months. Definitely scent swap, definitely give treats to both at the same time so you can reinforce positive vibes to the little one by the eldest. Take it slowly with the eldest..... The kitten will be fine

I gave up with separate food, Bertie came to us at 13 weeks, and his first action in the kitchen was to get to the others food dish which I had forgotten to pick up he almost scoffed the lot and with no after effects!!! Since then has eaten the same. They all have RAW, he especially loves to chew on a chicken heart, yesterday he had way to many...... Naughty mummy but he does love them!!!

I bet you can't wait...


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

That's brilliant to hear, he sounds like a little monkey!

That sounds disgusting but I'm sure they love it! I wrote to Felix with the story of how the mum cat and her sister came to my friend (abandoned whilst pregnant and VERY skinny!!!!!!!!!! They're only about 5 months old) and now there are 5 kittens and 2 older kittens which need kitten food, they responded with 2 fleecey blankets and some adult cat food samples for us and a letter apologising that they didn't send any kitten food! 

Yes I'm very excited, he's a little fat wobbly womble at the minute! Eyes are open but can't quite see yet I think.

Can't move in my house for Mia's toys as it is but there will be plenty more!


----------

